# ~21 month old girl needs home (san diego area)



## sammyratty (Dec 28, 2007)

hi, i currently have a lonely only ratter. she had a 'sister' (cagemate) and i don't really want to get rid of her, but she does need friends to play with, and rehoming is the best option for our family  

her name is Samantha Ratter, I got her on Dec 27, 2007 from PetCo, and she was a small rat then, so i've been assuming she was about a month old when i got her.  She's been completely healthy her whole life, until her sister got sick, then she started peeing blood, but was put on baytril for 2 weeks, and i believe she's better now (she won't scent mark or pee on command or where i want her to so i can check, but as far as i can tell, the baytril cleared up whatever was wrong).  she's very sweet and curious, she was the dominant rat when her sister was around.  she would scarf down as much food as she could as fast as she could, then go hoard away the rest. since becoming an only rat again, she's eating slower, like she realized she doesnt have the competition anymore.  since she was the only rat when i got her, she spent a LOT of time out with me (8-12 hours a day... i wasnt working at the time) so she got really bonded with me, and is skittish with anyone else, but i'm sure she'll warm up to whoever adopts her, because she is such a sweetie pie.  she LOVES going down shirts, but has learned that not every shirt is one that you can go down. 
we live in San Marcos, CA (north San Diego county), and since i don't have super reliable transportation, i'm willing to drive a little bit, but not too far (about an hour away is my limit right now).  If you decide you would like Samantha, i'll also give you whatever food i have for her, and whatever toys are in pretty good condition (if you'd like them- otherwise, they're going in the trash). 
i don't know what else you need to know, or would like to know, so PM me, or e-mail me ([email protected] - i dont come on here as often as i should, but i'll try to check more often), if you're interested or have any questions. 




















i think of this one as the Oliver "please sir, could i have some more?" pic.  well, ma'am, in my case, but you know what i mean


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Instead of not knowing if the blood has stopped, put a white towel/sheet/kitchen roll down to line the base of a carrier box or cage. Remove any of the usual bedding you use and look for any abnormalities. She could also be acting differently if she's still unwell. Have you posted this on other forums too? Not a lot seems to get rehomed on here.


----------



## sammyratty (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the advice, stace, i'll try the white kitchen roll (since we FINALLY got more paper towels- yay! haha  ) and no, i havent posted on other forums yet, but i'm going to today.


----------

